# How to deal with facebook creepers



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

This is how I deal with them! My profile says I'm in a relationship. 

How do you deal with them?


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I do not allow "friends" that I do not know in real life. In fact my "friends" are family, coworkers and friends from high school.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

He's not on my friends list. I found it in my "Other messages" because he's not on my friends list. Same, I only allow family and not even male friends from highschool anymore. My list is exclusively female and relatives :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone can send you a private message I believe, I am not all that FB savvy... I would just ignore it, he likely sent that out to another 30 females just waiting to get a hit back. Do you know him personally?

What is this "other messages" place ?


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

"Other messages?" Where do you see that on FB? I want to see if any chicks are creeping me.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Its on facebook. Click your messages, See all, theres another tab at the very top next to Inbox that says "Other" - meaning from someone not on your list. Nope, I don't know him. He's not mutual with anybody I DO know either. I get messages like this a lot. Boyfriend accuses me of being a flirt but I'm really not lol


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I'm at "See all" for messages, but I still don't see a tab for "other," or any tab on that page. Is that something you set up?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> I do not allow "friends" that I do not know in real life. In fact my "friends" are family, coworkers and friends from high school.


Same here....especially now that I have kids.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

No, I didn't set it up. It's just there for me. 

https://www.facebook.com/messages/other


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

kipani said:


> This is how I deal with them! My profile says I'm in a relationship.
> 
> How do you deal with them?


:rofl: What a hoot!

I never get messages like that. But I think mine is set so only people on my friends list can contact me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

kipani said:


> This is how I deal with them! My profile says I'm in a relationship.
> 
> How do you deal with them?


Rather easy: *deactivate facebook*

End of problem!


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

My family lives far away. That's a no go for me. FB is how we communicate. Wide open to the boyfriend too. Nothing to hide here! He doesn't like TAM though because I made him stop talking to his female friend over the advice here. And boy am I glad I did! lol


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

kipani said:


> My family lives far away. That's a no go for me. FB is how we communicate.


That's sad. There's the phone, text, email.....much more personal than FB.................JMO!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

A lot of that is spam on FB. I got a friend request from some 'girl' who was about 19, blonde and gorgeous who lived in another state and had a new account with 3 friends. Obviously I didn't accept the request or click on it. 

Don't even respond to stupid crap like that . Just delete it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't even know there was an "Other's Messages" optionon FB!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> A lot of that is spam on FB. I got a friend request from some 'girl' who was about 19, blonde and gorgeous ...


That, plus the friends of friends thing. I friended a HS buddy, and then I started getting messages and friend requests from a bunch of women who looked like stri**ers. I looked at his list and saw that he had "friended" hundreds of dancers, stri**ers, etc.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

It shows on my FB. Once you click on messages a subfolder labeled "other" pops up under it. It's not user created.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

I've had a few irritating people contact me like that. One or two important though, but the feature is pretty pointless as its not very obvious. 

I'd imagine good looking girls (with them in profile pics) get a ridiculous amount of those type of messages on there.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I had to go look....I just found my "other messages" , I had a whole bunch in there ~ some of them had to do with groups I like, I never noticed it before, I had a few hits too, asking for a date, one seems to know who I am, but I don't know them, asking if I remember them. 

Just ignore it, I wouldn't get all worked up over it. It's just an unfortunate way for some to go around & make random irritants of themselves -to complete strangers. Means little, I'd just delete it and forget it...then move on to your Privacy settings & control more.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Not every message requires a response. 

Sometimes "delete" is all that needs to be said!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

sounds like spam, treat it like spam: ignore.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

And teach your kids to treat it as spam too, don't do what Amanda Todd did.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

My babies are just babies. I don't have a phone, I have a tablet though that I can text on but my boyfriend hates it. Only my brother has a smartphone. Parents use oldfashioned phones and if I call them it'll cost them a lot of money. So I use the computer to keep in contact with them.

Bf Hates when I'm alone with Tablet. 

I just use it to 
1# - Read
and 2# - Catch up on Dexter and Supernatural. 

Oh oh! And play old snes games lol


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have seen some profiles on FB that say that only friends can message them. Perhaps you can activate that control.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I have seen some profiles on FB that say that only friends can message them. Perhaps you can activate that control.


That's true. Go to your privacy settings, click on How You Connect, and do the following:










Set it to Friends, which will mean strangers can't message you at all.

You can do the same for Friend Requests.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I had this on before but turned it off because I was advertising for freelance work. I do Web Design and computer repair (Online) - no biters so might as well return it on!! Thank you!


----------

